# First timer here...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

His own rod and reel,his own cast,and his own knots... I think the youngen is coming along...
36" near ramp 27 yesterday morning.. I thought I had lost this pic in cyberspace,thank goodness I found it..  Kinda reminded me of myself with my first big fish,according to him he was shakin all over after it was landed..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> His own rod and reel,his own cast,and his own knots... I think the youngen is coming along...
> 36" near ramp 27 yesterday morning.. I thought I had lost this pic in cyberspace,thank goodness I found it..  Kinda reminded me of myself with my first big fish,according to him he was shakin all over after it was landed..


Awesome pic, glad ya found it...

Congrats to Tater, Like I told him, in a couple of years I'm gonna be following him around instead of you. Congrats to the proud poppa on his nice striper too.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure makes ya proud, now don't it Kenny! Great job, Tater;and tyin' your own knots, too! That's Great! Congratulations!

Lightload (aka Warden)


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats Tater.. Nice fish...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

an jus last week he was whispering ta me on weigh in day....." I asked Santa fer a new Saltist"....


The makin's of a pure FHB.....

well done Tater...hope ya make the honor roll!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Way to go Tater. Heard you speak at the big access meeting last June, you impressed me then and you've impressed me now. Keep up the good work! Philly Jack


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well done Tatar. I remember Jareths and Everett's first large fish from the surf and makes Papa's head swell up larger than the fish.

Great Job young FHB.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

great job Tater


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

way to go Tater!
Nice fish!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man*

Thats great. Congrats to the young pup.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Philly Jack said:


> Way to go Tater. Heard you speak at the big access meeting last June, you impressed me then and you've impressed me now. Keep up the good work! Philly Jack


 If you knew me Philly Jack,you'd know I'm not one for "public speaking".. More than tongue tied... That youngen of mine stood right there in front of all those stiff shirts behind that desk,as well as MANY folks that were there at that "wintering closure" hearing,and let er rip... Yeap,had my chest puffed out right proudly that day as well..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Awesome job Tater.....and great picture dad;glad ya found it!!....the R


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Tater, I see...*

... that casting is starting to pay off. Man, I wish I was up there to see you nail that one. If my wife will let me off after Christmas I'll see you then. You can show me something about catching those big bass. Were you using those slimy snakes for bait?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Atta boy Tater!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Like father...like son*

Congrats all around on the catch!..pride-swollen pops must have been doin' a chest-thumpin ata boy promenade around the ole sandspike...Tater certainly is sprounting like a bean stalk...happy holidays and best wishes


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations Tater! You're going to be one of the best if we can keep our beaches open long enough. You'd be hell on wheels if you lived in Avon and could take that bike to the pier in the fall.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

rather see the kids catchin' 'em than catch 'em myself -- way to go tater! congrats to you & your proud daddy, too (rightfully so!)
great pic & report DD!


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

DD, you and Jodi are raising one of the finest young men I have ever met. Just wait till Tater starts driving & dating.

Tater, you are learning lessons about surf fishing from one of the best there is at the sport, absorb all his knowledge.
Jim
longcaster


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Tater.

Also nice job kenny, that boy is gonna be as good as Arch one day.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

man ima have to break the boys legs before he catches all the fish! AWESOME CATCH TATER... WAY TA GO BUDDY!!!!


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrats! NICE FISH


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Bueatimus. Well, wadja get it on Tater?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Bueatimus. Well, wadja get it on Tater?



Well,it weren't the "slimy critters" this time,it was cut fatback on a hi-low,with the vmc circles...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Bueatimus. Well, wadja get it on Tater?



them damn English fawkers...can't understand em...now I know why we had a tea party in Boston


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> them damn English fawkers...can't understand em...now I know why we had a tea party in Boston


 I may not understand "English fawkers",but I do KNOW to stand upwind from you...  

Wish ya coulda made it to Wilber's,nice shindig it wuz...


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Terrific fish there Tater! You gotta be real happy with that one!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

that is outstanding!


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Great job Tater! I have a grandson that is six and I can't wait to see him catch a biggun'. So far it has just been freshwater fish and a few bluefish.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats to Tater


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Just got back into town, been up in Maine for work. WAY TO GO TATER!!!! Nice fish buddy!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Great Job Tater, nothing better than a Young Person nailing their First bragging fish!
I've handed my rod to quite a few Youngun's to help start the Fire that will last a Lifetime


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tater*

Great Job Bro!


Hey Kenny, maybe I should give him a call, and Ill take him fishing......Of course to the spots he knows about......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> Great Job Bro!
> 
> 
> Hey Kenny, maybe I should give him a call, and Ill take him fishing......Of course to the spots he knows about......



For a ten yr ole,Tater is pretty much of a talker..
BUT one thing he's learned from the oleman is when ya on feesh all by yerself,ya keep it ziped....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I see great things of Tater on the way, now all we have to do is keep him off them motor bikes  and lord help us all when the girls start 

Kenny, I have always said you have a special kid there and don't know of any father that has done any better job raising a son.

PS: I want in the front of the line for Taters guide service. :fishing:


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Well ......he did learn from a legend..

Great job Tater


----------

